# New Experiences



## Palladium (Oct 27, 2015)

New experiences
So with experience and in every field there is a first!

I had a 2000 ml beaker sitting in a pyroceram dish cooling last night. Always always always make sure when you have gold in a solution form to keep it over a catch vessels at all times. My situation could have been a lot worse. A little blood i can handle, but a couple of thousand dollars hitting the floor is a different story. It's a dam shame i have to pick money over life and limb. :mrgreen:

The beaker had been cooling from a boil for about 30 mins i guess. With a 2000 ml beaker i flat palm the top of the beaker a lot of times to pick it up and then slide my hand under the bottom for support after the initial lift off. The other proper way to do this is to place both hands on the sides and lift with even pressure. Procedure, procedures, procedures, i preach this constantly! It's the small things that bite you in the arse! The rim broke and being the rim and the shape of the glass it formed a nice little icicle shaped shard that went all the way to the bone on my thumb. It was more of a slim stab than a wide slash. Left about an inch hanging out so i proceeded to pull it out the way it went in. It wasn't jagged edged it was smooth as......... Well, glass i guess you would say. 

Wrapped it up with a paper towel and some packing tape. The show must go on!

Experience!


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 27, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Wrapped it up with a paper towel and some packing tape.



We don't need no stinking band aids!! 8)


----------



## Geo (Oct 27, 2015)

Dang, sorry to hear about it. I hope it heals fast. No worries about it getting infected?


----------



## richard2013 (Oct 27, 2015)

Any hand wound washing procedure?


----------



## Palladium (Oct 27, 2015)

Geo said:


> No worries about it getting infected?



Nitric is the best antiseptic there is! :twisted: 

Though i do have to say that sulfur gas burns like a dickens. :mrgreen: 

I'm not one of those hospital type guys.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 27, 2015)

Just tape it closed with black tape and leave it until the tape comes off on it's own.
When the tape comes off, there will be no wound...
Works every time.

B.S.


----------



## Grelko (Oct 28, 2015)

If you broke a flask of silver nitrate, it already has antibacterial properties :lol: 



richard2013 said:


> Any hand wound washing procedure?



I don't know about you guys, but when I get a "hand wound" while working on something, I normally use hot soapy water 2x to get ALL the dirt off, then pour some rubbing alcohol on it and leave it there until it stops stinging, then hot soapy water 1 more time to rinse the alcohol off. If it's still bleeding, I'll wrap it in a paper towel or something. (Bandaid only if I really need to)

I deal with scrap metal, glass, old vacuums, refrigerators etc, and work on the car a good bit, plus recovering/refining, so I definately need to clean my hands when they get cut. There's some nasty stuff out there.


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 28, 2015)

Glad I'm not the only one... 

http://img.ifcdn.com/images/b62a0d32daa17e62be4c5a8f8daa2d3be54f9c814ecc9808d0a9029d4171cd6c_1.jpg


----------



## kurtak (Oct 28, 2015)

I love stories like that Ralph - they make me feel less clumsy & dumb :mrgreen: 

black tape & paper towels - best band aids ever made & I always have some on hand :mrgreen: 

The beaker must have had a hair line crack - or you had one heck of a grip on that beaker full of gold :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Research135 (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigma/z322741?lang=en&region=VE

Plastic or metal. Glassware is kind of obsolete.


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 30, 2015)

Good to know about glassware handling and sorry about your cut, would a neoprene glove helped in your case? I use tight gloves and I'm ok wearing them for every circumstance, in fact I've never been without at least till now.

Marco


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 30, 2015)

Research135 said:


> http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigma/z322741?lang=en&region=VE
> 
> Plastic or metal. Glassware is kind of obsolete.


With a price equal to 100 grams of gold I think it will take some time until PTFE is even common in the average lab.

Göran


----------



## Research135 (Oct 30, 2015)

You could always use fiberglass and resin over metal. Or at least put a layer of resin to the glass beaker. PTFE would be ideal if you find a good price in Ebay or something.


----------



## geedigity (Oct 30, 2015)

Band aides are okay, black tape and paper towels good (if somewhat sterile), but the bleeding can continue and the wound may reopen. For hand wounds I usually wash out the wound completely with hot soapy water. Dry completely and pinch wound closed. Then I take gel superglue and use dots to completely hold the skin together and form a seal. 

The reason you don't use regular super glue is that is will freely flow into the wound, inhibiting the tissue growing back together and possibly allow for the body to absorb more. Since super glue has some toxicity, one should limit the amount used to glue the skin together. 

When the wound heals, there are no stitch marks to see and for me, I avoid potentially contracting a super bug(s) that are known to roam and frequent medical facilities. 

*I will say to do at your own risk*, but it has worked for me for years and each of my first aid kits have a tube of gel superglue in them.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 30, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Research135 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigma/z322741?lang=en&region=VE
> ...



Keep an eye open on eBay lads - I picked up some lovely autoclave hardened plastic ware 9 months ago REALLY cheap. 5 litre beakers and 2 litre beakers for a few quid each. 

I actually do some reactions in them because they certainly ain't cracking on me, even if I knock something whilst I am carrying them. 8) 8)


----------



## artart47 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey!
Wash the wound with H2O2, pat dry with Kleenex, test Kleenex with stannous Ha Ha!
Did the shard fit back into the beaker without any part of it missing? You always want to make sure that a piece of the tip isn't deep in the wound.
Years ago my father was cutting marble pieces for repairs to a cathedral in Chicago. A small chip of stone flew from the chisel and imbedded in his wrist. about ten years latter he started getting a sharp pain in his elbow when he pushed on the spot. I turned into a large purple lump. when the doctor cut it to drain it he found the razor sharp piece of marble. It had worked it's way up a vein and luckily, it got stuck and cut it's way thru into the tissue and caused the bleeding under the skin. Doctor said that had it gotten into the large vein and went to his heart or lung it could have been fatal.
Hope the best for you my friend!
artart47


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 30, 2015)

artart47 said:


> Hey!
> Wash the wound with H2O2, pat dry with Kleenex, test Kleenex with stannous Ha Ha!
> Did the shard fit back into the beaker without any part of it missing? You always want to make sure that a piece of the tip isn't deep in the wound.
> Years ago my father was cutting marble pieces for repairs to a cathedral in Chicago. A small chip of stone flew from the chisel and imbedded in his wrist. about ten years latter he started getting a sharp pain in his elbow when he pushed on the spot. I turned into a large purple lump. when the doctor cut it to drain it he found the razor sharp piece of marble. It had worked it's way up a vein and luckily, it got stuck and cut it's way thru into the tissue and caused the bleeding under the skin. Doctor said that had it gotten into the large vein and went to his heart or lung it could have been fatal.
> ...



Oh you're a bundle of joy aren't you? :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## Geo (Oct 31, 2015)

artart47 said:


> Hey!
> Wash the wound with H2O2, pat dry with Kleenex, test Kleenex with stannous Ha Ha!
> Did the shard fit back into the beaker without any part of it missing? You always want to make sure that a piece of the tip isn't deep in the wound.
> Years ago my father was cutting marble pieces for repairs to a cathedral in Chicago. A small chip of stone flew from the chisel and imbedded in his wrist. about ten years latter he started getting a sharp pain in his elbow when he pushed on the spot. I turned into a large purple lump. when the doctor cut it to drain it he found the razor sharp piece of marble. It had worked it's way up a vein and luckily, it got stuck and cut it's way thru into the tissue and caused the bleeding under the skin. Doctor said that had it gotten into the large vein and went to his heart or lung it could have been fatal.
> ...



Some of my cool mishaps. working construction at 18, i didn't know any better than to use a straight claw hammer as a chisel. This happens when you hit a hammer head with another hammer.







This is from a side grinder with a wire brush. Went right through a leather glove.


----------

